# Should Congress Repeal Obama's Health Plan and Other Policies? Should he Be Re-electe



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Should Congress Repeal Obama's Health Plan and Other Policies? Should Obama Be Re-elected?

Read more on Newsmax.com: Should Congress Repeal Obama's Policies 
Important: Do You Support Pres. Obama's Re-Election? Vote Here Now!

Newsmax.com, one of America's leading online news services, is conducting an urgent national online poll about President Obama, the 2011 Congress and whether it should repeal President Obama's healthcare plan and other policies.

We are also asking if he should be re-elected in 2012​ Newsmax will provide the results of this poll to major media outlets. Newsmax's results also will be shared with popular radio talk-show hosts across America.​ Newsmax reports have been cited by major media outlets, including CNN, ABC News, Fox News, CBS, MSNBC, and other major networks.​ Don't miss this opportunity to let your voice be heard! Many media outlets and national leaders are interested in your opinion. Hundreds of media outlets have reported on Newsmax's online polls.
​ Vote today!
Read more on Newsmax.com: Should Congress Repeal Obama's Policies 
Important: Do You Support Pres. Obama's Re-Election? Vote Here Now!
​
​
*http://polls.newsmax.com/obama-policies

*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Should Congress Repeal Obama's Health Plan and Other Policies? Should he Be Re-el*

Yes and No


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Repeal the healthcare law, pass a law deregulating insurance and allowing people to purchase it on their own things are much cheaper without government involvement. 

Reform disability and welfare and take the savings and put it into medicare, Medicaid and social security retirement. Allow healthcare providers to get paid for the cost of doing business.

it would be a dream if any of this were to happen.

I doubt that Obama will get back in office


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Should Congress Repeal Obama's Health Plan and Other Policies? Should he Be Re-el*

*Do you support the full repeal of President Obama's healthcare plan Congress passed in 2010?*

Yes, repeal it completely 385320 (70%)

No, don't repeal it at all 118228 (21%)

No, repeal just parts of it 44028 (8%)

*Should Congress restore $500 billion in Medicare benefits for seniors that the Obama plan cut?*

Yes, restore the Medicare benefits 439875 (81%)

No, don't restore the Medicare benefits 99577 (18%)

*Do you support President Obama's desire to give 12 million illegal aliens amnesty and a path to citizenship?*

Yes, I support Obama's amnesty plan 109968 (20%)

No, I oppose it 434988 (79%)

*What do you believe Congress' top priority should be in 2011?*

Cutting spending 308448 (57%)

Cutting taxes 42572 (7%)

Paying down the national debt 140726 (26%)

Improving the nation's security 45693 (8%)

*Do you plan on voting to re-elect President Obama in 2012?
*
Yes, re-elect 133120 (24%)

No, for another candidate 399902 (72%)

Not sure right now 16960 (3%)


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Should Congress Repeal Obama's Health Plan and Other Policies? Should he Be Re-el*

Sadly there is still at least 133120 idiots that will still re-elect this clown


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Should Congress Repeal Obama's Health Plan and Other Policies? Should he Be Re-el*



CJIS said:


> Sadly there is still at least 133120 idiots that will still re-elect this clown


I don't think so.....buyer's regret is high with this guy.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Should Congress Repeal Obama's Health Plan and Other Policies? Should he Be Re-el*

www.repealitnow.org


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Should Congress Repeal Obama's Health Plan and Other Policies? Should he Be Re-el*

Has anyone ever seen such a well-organized, determined movement to repeal a law enacted by Congress?


----------

